# Where to buy isopods



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey everyone im just wondering if there are any sites or sellers working with a good range of isopods and springtails that isnt DartfrogUK. Hopefully giant orange isos and purples, and pink springs.


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

yh i need this too please!


----------

